# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > Mull Beekeepers Association >  Bumblebees

## Trog

Saw my first one this morning.  Anyone else seen any?

----------


## Jon

They have appeared here in the last 48 hours, scouting about looking for a nest site.

----------


## chris

Loads of mason bees, and one white bottomed one. First ladybird today, and the butterflies are starting. Orange with black markings.

----------


## HensandBees

no nothing . gone cold again down here. hens water was frozen ...again......

----------

